# Game Thread: Portland TrailBlazers @ Phoenix Suns [The Return]



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*[Portland TrailBlazers] * *(20-47) *​

*PG * *S. Blake * - *SG* *J. Jack* -* SF* *V. Khryapa* - *PF* *Z. Randolph* - *C* *B. Skinner*


*
Blazers Individual Stats* 









 * @*​



















*[Phoenix Suns]** (45-21)*



*PG * *S. Nash* - *SG* *R. Bell* -* SF* *S. Marion* - *PF* *B. Diaw* - *C* *A. Stoudemire*



*Suns Individual Stats* 








*Thursday, March 23rd - 9:00PM ET/7:00PM PT -US Airways Center- Phoenix, AZ *








* Suns Team Stats* 

*Pts Reb Ast * 
*Phoenix* - *[108.2] [42.1] [26.5] * 
*Opponents*- *[101.6] [45.9] [18.5] 
*
*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]* *S. Marion [21.5]* 
* [Rebounds]* *S. Marion [12.3]* 
*[Assists] * *S. Nash [10.8] * 
*[FG%]* *B. Diaw [52.4] * 
*[FT%]* *S.Nash [92.3] * 
*[3PT%] * *L. Barbosa  [46.1]* 
*[Blocks]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 
*[Steals]* *S. Marion [1.9] * 







*Blazers Team Stats  * 

* Pts Reb Ast * 
* Portland* *[88.5] [38.2] [18.3] * 
* Opponents* *[97.0] [42.3] [20.4] *

*Statistical Leaders*
*[Scoring]** Z. Randolph [18.8] * 
*[Rebounds* *Z. Randolph* *[8.5] * 
*[Assists] * *J. Jack 2.4 * 
*[FG%]* *Z. Randolph  [44.5] * 
*[FT%]* *J. Dixon * *[80.3]*
*]3PT%]* *S. Blake [41.2]* 
*[Blocks]* *J. Przybilla [2.2] * 
*[Steals]* *J. Dixon [0.8]*​


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

IT'S TIME!!!!!


Tell me I can't!! I don't hear you!

*Watches swat on Devin Harris in the tub*
*rewinds*
*watches again*


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> IT'S TIME!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell me I can't!! I don't hear you!
> ...



in the tub? That's kinda scary man..lol


Yeah, I won't be seeing it but I'll be score board watching. Is there a TNT game tonight? Or they do it Tuesday just cuz of NCAA tourney? They should like change it if there was one. Just for Amare damnit.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> in the tub? That's kinda scary man..lol
> 
> 
> Yeah, I won't be seeing it but I'll be score board watching. Is there a TNT game tonight? Or they do it Tuesday just cuz of NCAA tourney? They should like change it if there was one. Just for Amare damnit.


You never seen that Amare Nike commercial? He's in the tub watching footage of a Mavs game were he blocks Devin Harris then rewinds it back and watches it again. Then it of course ends with the 'Tell me I can't, I don't hear you!".

But there is no TNT game tonight. Yes, it's because of the NCAA's. You'd think TNT would be like **** it though. Amare would bring ratings.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> You never seen that Amare Nike commercial? He's in the tub watching footage of a Mavs game were he blocks Devin Harris then rewinds it back and watches it again. Then it of course ends with the 'Tell me I can't, I don't hear you!".
> 
> But there is no TNT game tonight. Yes, it's because of the NCAA's. You'd think TNT would be like **** it though. Amare would bring ratings.



oo thought you misspelled tube. lol yeah I remember that now. That commercial's awesome.


yeah, I was hoping he'd come back for a TV game out of the blue. Damnit haha.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

9 points 3 rebounds already for Amare with only 5 minutes gone by in the 1st.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> IT'S TIME!!!!!
> 
> 
> Tell me I can't!! I don't hear you!
> ...


You serious? In the Tub... man, first the creaming now this...


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> You never seen that Amare Nike commercial? He's in the tub watching footage of a Mavs game were he blocks Devin Harris then rewinds it back and watches it again. Then it of course ends with the 'Tell me I can't, I don't hear you!".
> 
> But there is no TNT game tonight. Yes, it's because of the NCAA's. You'd think TNT would be like **** it though. Amare would bring ratings.


Ahh lol. Tub...

Lmao.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> 9 points 3 rebounds already for Amare with only 5 minutes gone by in the 1st.



damn, with Duke losing and now this. What more can happen ? lol Such a good day so far


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hell yeah! I'm pumped! Down with Dook, and Amare going nuts. Too bad he was taken out after that 5 minute run to open the game. I know he has to be eased in, and can't play alot yet but damn I want him back in the game. I want 30+ on his first night back!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> Hell yeah! I'm pumped! Down with Dook, and Amare going nuts. Too bad he was taken out after that 5 minute run to open the game. I know he has to be eased in, and can't play alot yet but damn I want him back in the game. I want 30+ on his first night back!



Yeah, I'm itching to see on the scoreboard on yahoo; a time, PHO and Amare's name after it while I'm watching it lol. Or at least his stats change a lil bit.

WOOT his mins went up to 6and has 2 more pts just as I type this lol


EDIT: Goddamn. I just noticed we scored 40 in first but gave up 34. What the ****? They had 15 while we were in the mid 20's or something. 5 mins left till half time and we got 62 already.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

11/4 in basically 5:30 of work.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

11 and 5 but already out again.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

scoreboard says 11 pts (5-7), 1-1 FT, 5 rebounds in 8 mins.

Suns up 76-63 at half

Marion has 15 pts, 5 boards, 2 assists, 3 stls and a block so far


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

76-63 at the half. Awesome, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Carbo04 said:


> 76-63 at the half. Awesome, lol.


I feel gipped. I wanted to see us at 80. lol


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

So come on, how does he look? I can't see the game because I'm in Australia.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

He's stuffing it everytime he's on the floor.

Now that the clipper game is over, it's great to see one team winning tonight.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Win this game and it's two more games, with a loss by OKC, it's 48 wins to clinch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

lol they have 76 with 2 mins till 4th. We had that at halftime. just seems funny..

Come on bring back Amare, give him some more time damnit. they said about 15-20 mins so.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Amare's doing great.

13pts 6rebs 2blcks in 14 minutes.

Me excited.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Suns win 125-108

Amare came back in too!

Finished with 20 pts (7-14) (6-7 FT), 9 rebounds, 2 blks in 19 mins.


POR-PHX BOXSCORE


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

This was an expected win, 2 more to go to clinch!


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Congrats, everybody! This team is scary now with Amare back. Damn. I'm glad that we are out East.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

For those that saw the game, how was his explosiveness? Was he as nasty as before; could you see any difference?


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> For those that saw the game, how was his explosiveness? Was he as nasty as before; could you see any difference?


You could tell he hasn't really played for awhile. He got blocked twice and his jumping was a little down. But his jumpshot was nice and his rebounding I think has gotten better.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

He wasn't the same Amare as last year. But you have to factor he hasn't played all year, and is just coming back from surgery. I think he's just more rusty then anything. I'd give him 5 to 10 games before he starts the poster shop again. But his jumper is amazing. Besides Dirk he might be the best big man shooter in the NBA now. Add that with a few new post moves he showed and the dunks when the rust comes off. Good grief!!!


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Amare, or no Amare this team's mad nasty, but him back you guys are simply unbelieveable, like my man Absolute said, I'm just glad you're out West....

Congrats on another blowout...and also on getting your boy A.S. back.. :cheers: :cheers: 


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks man. Congrats on JO as well. Hopefully it leads you past Detroit.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Great game by the Suns... seems they got revenge for the other night. I saw some of his highlights, he seemed a little bit hesitant and he has lost some mobility and quickness. However, I'm pretty sure he'll get that all, or most of it, back within the next 15 games and during the first and second round of the playoffs. That is a bit sick though, 20 points, 9 rebs, and 2 blocks in only 19 mins ^_^

Did anyone else see the bullseye on the Spurs back get a lot bigger last night? ^_^


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

> Did anyone else see the bullseye on the Spurs back get a lot bigger last night?


Yes, and it's a happy, happy, happy thing! I would _love_ to see Nash & Company pull this off.

Laurie


----------

